# Favorite wing sauce



## WV_Crusader (Dec 16, 2020)

So I seen the hot sauce thread and figured why not a wing sauce thread to go with it!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 16, 2020)

Either Teriyaki or Franks-n-butter here.

Chris


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Dec 16, 2020)

Im with GMC, Franks and butter


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 16, 2020)

Pats Ho-Made with a little molasses mixed in...


----------



## bregent (Dec 16, 2020)

We usually toss them in some butter, crushed garlic, and Sriracha.  This weekend we are going to use hot Gochujang.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 17, 2020)

U know I dont see it anymore but I liked Louisiana brand wing sauce better than franks or franks wing sauce but I don't see the Louisiana brand around anymore :(


----------



## forktender (Dec 17, 2020)

TX Pete Hot Buffalo sauce for me on damn near everything.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 17, 2020)

Our favorite wing sauce is hot garlic parmesan.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 17, 2020)

Franks and butter here as well.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 17, 2020)

We cant decide on any 1 flavor, we use little bowls that hold about 2 eggs worth of sauce,  will have 4-6 different flavors  on the side when doing wings ,  now ya got me wanting wings lol


----------



## Millberry (Dec 17, 2020)

You are definitely a "misplaced redneck" . Move down South-


----------



## WV_Crusader (Dec 17, 2020)

Millberry said:


> You are definitely a "misplaced redneck" . Move down South-



who’s misplaced? Lol


----------



## WV_Crusader (Dec 17, 2020)

I did make a Cajun style that was awesome and need to find what I did and post for you guys!


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 18, 2020)

Never liked sweet sauces. . .Frank's Wing Sauce with butter is my favorite.

I have made a few that were good as well,

John


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Dec 21, 2020)

tallbm said:


> U know I dont see it anymore but I liked Louisiana brand wing sauce better than franks or franks wing sauce but I don't see the Louisiana brand around anymore :(


I love that too. Like you said haven’t seen it in awhile


----------



## phatbac (Dec 23, 2020)

I like bbq sauce on my wings...SBR or a homemade doesn't matter i don't like hot sauce  unless its hot bbq sauce. (like honey chipotle)

i recently tried a recipe i got from Malcom Reed's howtobbbqright channel: conrstarch mixed with rub coating on the outside....then cooked and covered in sauce makes them taste like fried chicken wings (texture) with still a grill flavor and a good sauce.




Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 23, 2020)

I make my own Wing Sauces...JJ

*Three Amigos Wing Sauce 2.0*

1/4C Agave Syrup or Honey
1/4C Texas Pete or other Cayenne
Hot sauce
2T Sriracha Sauce
2T Jalapeno Tabasco sauce
1tsp Lime Zest, finely grated.
1T Lime Juice
1T Ketchup
1tsp Granulated Garlic
1/4tsp Salt
1oz Tequila (optional)
1Stk Cold Butter, cubed

Combine all ingredients, except Butter, bring to a simmer.
Remove from heat.
Whisk in Butter, a few Cubes at a time, until melted.
Repeat until all the Butter is emulsified in.
Adjust Seasoning.
Makes about 1 Cup.

*Sweet and Smokey BBQ/Wing Sauce*

1/2C Cider Vinegar
1C Ketchup
1/2 to 1 Can Chipotle in Adobo
1C Brown Sugar
1tsp Gran. Garlic
1tsp Gran, Onion
1tsp Blk Pepper
1/2tsp Salt
1T Worcestershire Sauce
2 Stks Cold Butter, cubed.

Combine all, Except Butter, and simmer 5 minutes to combine flavors. Puree the sauce and Strain to remove Seeds.
Return to the pot over Low heat.
Whisk in Butter, a few Cubes at a time, until melted.
Repeat until all the Butter is emulsified in. DO NOT LET IT BOIL!
Adjust Seasoning.
Makes about 3 Cups
NOTE: Omit Butter and simmer strained sauce to desired thickness, for BBQ Sauce.

Give this a shot...JJ


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Dec 23, 2020)

I know it’s not really a hot sauce but I love zaxbys tongue torch flavor. I’ve tried copycat recipes and tons of commercial wing sauces and haven’t found a match yet.


----------



## willy appleseed (Jan 8, 2021)

i make my own   hot honey garlic  2/3 cup franks hot sauce 6 tbs butter  1 1/2 tbs white vinegar 1/2 tsp wochester sauce  1 1/2 tsp cayane pepper 6tbs garlic minced  1tbs corn starch honey to taste  bring all to simmer a few mi until thick


----------



## PNHuber (Jan 21, 2021)

Homemade sauce

5 Tbl. diced Chipotle peppers in adobo sauce
1/4 cup honey
3 Tbl lime juice
3 Tbl Soy sauce
1 Tsp garlic power


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 21, 2021)

That sounds good too...JJ


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 21, 2021)

I used to buy Cookies Wings N Things sauce, it had butter in it, but that’s been hard to find lately. So I just use Frank’s and add butter.


----------



## buffalobbqpete (Jan 21, 2021)

I like a little Frank's, a little butter, and some red pepper flakes. Chili powder on occasion as well.


----------



## stokensmoke (Jan 21, 2021)

Definitely trying JJ's 3 amigos recipe.  The wife and kids don't like the heat so the best one we've found for a mild sauce is the sweet baby rays wing sauce.  Very good but no heat.  Need to try the Texas Pete's wing sauce too.  Love their hot sauce.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 21, 2021)

I marinate my hot wings in Louisiana Hot Sauce and "I Can't Believe It's Not Butter" - spray butter.  After that I just marinate them in hickory smoke...but if I had to have a sauce, it would be home-made Hidden Valley buttermilk ranch.


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Jan 21, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Pats Ho-Made with a little molasses mixed in...
> 
> View attachment 475599


Hey my man where can I buy some of this? Thanks


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 21, 2021)

About half Frank's and half butter with a splash of vinegar to take your breath away.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 21, 2021)

WeberBlackStoneYoder said:


> Hey my man where can I buy some of this? Thanks




WBSY ... I did a google search to see where it's available...  Publix (where I get it for $2-$3) is the only place that shows up... There is one Amazon hit but they want $12.95 ...

Do you have a Publix grocery ??   This is bottled right here in town ...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 21, 2021)

Kroger brand had a Korean Fried wings sauce I really liked but can't find it anymore.  Still looking for something else.


----------



## binnesman (May 23, 2021)

This is my recipe and If you double it it’s 1 full bottle of Frank’s the normal one not the extra big one.
Ingredients:
2/3 cup Frank's Louisiana hot sauce
1 stick (1/2 cup) cold unsalted butter
1 1/2 tablespoons white vinegar
1/4 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon Tabasco sauce or other hot sauce
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper more if you want some heat
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder
salt to taste


----------



## Steve H (May 24, 2021)

binnesman said:


> This is my recipe and If you double it it’s 1 full bottle of Frank’s the normal one not the extra big one.
> Ingredients:
> 2/3 cup Frank's Louisiana hot sauce
> 1 stick (1/2 cup) cold unsalted butter
> ...



Interesting. I haven't added tabasco to my wing sauce before. My recipe is almost the same as yours.


----------



## binnesman (May 24, 2021)

Can be any hot sauce u like Steve also use sriracha a lot as well


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 24, 2021)

I've made something similar as well...Texas Pete and Sriracha, Worcestershire, a little Gran Garlic and Butter. Texas Pete has plenty of Vinegar for my taste, so no additional need...JJ


----------



## Steve H (May 24, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> I've made something similar as well...Texas Pete and Sriracha, Worcestershire, a little Gran Garlic and Butter. Texas Pete has plenty of Vinegar for my taste, so no additional need...JJ



Good point. I like Texas Pete as well. My next batch I'll use that instead of Franks.


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 26, 2021)

I recently found this in the store. Have not tried it yet.


----------



## pushok2018 (May 26, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> I make my own Wing Sauces...JJ


Thank you for sharing, sir! Got to try  your sauces... Especially I like one ingredient in your  *Three Amigos Wing Sauce 2.0* sauce: 1oz Tequila. In spite it's optional, I would add 3oz of it in sauce!!!!


----------



## binnesman (May 26, 2021)

Love the cholula on scrambled eggs


----------

